# For Sale....



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Compressor with airbrush and hose. $25.+ship

























Airbrush (brand new, never used) $25. + ship


















Auto Air Colors (all New)

























64 Impala










70 Monte









Engines (2) $5. shipped


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

HOW MUCH 4 THE 64 IMP?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRHOPPER_@Aug 15 2006, 09:51 AM~5970797
> *HOW MUCH 4 THE 64 IMP?
> *



$15 shipped for that and $15 shipped for the mc


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

How much for the air colors?


Any idea how much shipping would be for the air brush to El PAso Texas. I need something like that for primers.

The air compressor is tempting too since mine is buggin.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 15 2006, 10:10 AM~5970891
> *How much for the air colors?
> Any idea how much shipping would be for the air brush to El PAso Texas. I beed something like that for primers.
> 
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 15 2006, 07:10 AM~5970891
> *How much for the air colors?
> Any idea how much shipping would be for the air brush to El PAso Texas. I need something like that for primers.
> 
> ...




you take paypal??????


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 07:13 AM~5970904
> *
> *



give me a quote for the purple ,red,blue,sylver and gold only.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

How much for the air colors?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 15 2006, 07:16 AM~5970925
> *give me a quote for the  purple ,red,blue,sylver and gold only.
> *



unless you dont want to seperate them in that case let me know how much you want for all of them.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU GOT THAT SHIT FROM HARBOR FREIGHT HUH


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2006, 10:22 AM~5970956
> *YOU GOT THAT SHIT FROM HARBOR FREIGHT HUH
> *



The compressor I did. Dont remember about the airbrsuh. Had it for a while.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

mark me down for that compresser and airbrush and hose homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

how much for the compressor and the airbrush


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sane_@Aug 15 2006, 07:05 AM~5971182
> *how much for the compressor and the airbrush
> *



umm can u read :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sane_@Aug 15 2006, 09:05 AM~5971182
> *how much for the compressor and the airbrush
> *


ill sell it to you for 100. :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 15 2006, 10:22 AM~5970953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marked!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Let Me Go Cash This check now :0


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

yo how much would it be for the compresser and everythinshiped to 11757


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

comp SOLD.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 08:16 AM~5971248
> *comp SOLD.
> *


:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0



and these guys need 2 learn how 2 read the whole topic instead of just posting :uh:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$45. SHIPPED ON THE PAINT.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 09:45 AM~5971755
> *$45. SHIPPED ON THE PAINT.
> *


did u ever weigh that compresser and stuff so i can mail this out before the post man comes


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 01:00 PM~5971788
> *did u ever weigh that compresser and stuff so i can mail this out before the post man comes
> *


Well im at work until 5 eastern time. So it wont be atleast until tomorrow for me to let you know.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 10:03 AM~5971800
> *Well im at work until 5 eastern time. So it wont be atleast until tomorrow for me to let you know.
> *



o alright kool i guess i'll just send u the payment tomarrow :cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Compressor with airbrush AND all the paints? Shipped to 50314


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 15 2006, 02:00 PM~5973682
> *Compressor with airbrush AND all the paints? Shipped to 50314
> *




it says sold on the compresser and airbrush :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 10:45 AM~5971755
> *$45. SHIPPED ON THE PAINT.
> *


6 bottles right?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2006, 04:26 PM~5974387
> *6 bottles right?
> *


theyre expensive at least 5.50 a bottle here unless i get specific like pearls which are 8.00 a bottle


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 04:21 PM~5974342
> *it says sold on the compresser and airbrush :uh:
> *


Dammit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

airbrush is sold, but how about that detail gun?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Still got the detail gun.

And yes 6 bottles of paint kustom.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

PM ME PRICE ON THE PAINTS


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 12:45 PM~5971755
> *$45. SHIPPED ON THE PAINT.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 16 2006, 07:04 AM~5978365
> *Still got the detail gun.
> 
> And yes 6 bottles of paint kustom.
> *


you never posted a price, is it free?

I'll offer 15 shipped on it


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 09:47 AM~5970771
> *
> 
> Airbrush (brand new, never used) $25. + ship
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ah, thought that was for the actual airbrush, lol. not the spraygun.

i can get em new on ebay for 24 shipped...i'll pass, thanks anyway.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 16 2006, 11:59 AM~5980364
> *ah, thought that was for the actual airbrush, lol. not the spraygun.
> 
> i can get em new on ebay for 24 shipped...i'll pass, thanks anyway.
> *





14.99+ around 6 bucks shipping at harbor freight web site.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Aug 16 2006, 02:59 PM~5980364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn well you got me beat. I can do $21 shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 16 2006, 02:14 PM~5980438
> *Damn well you got me beat. I can do $21 shipped.  :biggrin:
> *


lol

harbor freight is just up the road...i'll go pick one up for 15, lol


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 16 2006, 12:14 PM~5980438
> *Damn well you got me beat. I can do $21 shipped.  :biggrin:
> *



you take paypal?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 16 2006, 03:16 PM~5980446
> *lol
> 
> harbor freight is just up the road...i'll go pick one up for 15, lol
> *



im going over there today to get a jigsaw. ill pick you one up. lol

i bought mine about a year ago so i dont remember how much it was


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Can the spray-gun do bikes too?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 03:38 PM~5980584
> *Can the spray-gun do bikes too?
> *


it can paint anything you decide homie. Someone already wants it. If they dont follow through ill let you know.


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 16 2006, 09:42 PM~5980624
> *it can paint anything you decide homie. Someone already wants it. If they dont follow through ill let you know.
> *


Cool.. Whats it gonna be shipped to Denmarkm Zip: 2650


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 09:47 AM~5970771
> *Auto Air Colors (all New)
> 
> 
> ...



still got these? anybody?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

I want it all


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 18 2006, 01:25 PM~5994234
> *I want it all
> *


pm me you addy


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

well, if its a real low price, I don't see why not :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 15 2006, 08:10 AM~5970891
> *How much for the air colors?
> Any idea how much shipping would be for the air brush to El PAso Texas. I need something like that for primers.
> 
> ...


Kool some one from El Chuco


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 16 2006, 03:17 PM~5980453
> *you take paypal?
> *


on its way homie.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2006, 11:28 AM~5994733
> *Kool some one from El Chuco
> *



Juaritos actually homie... :biggrin:


But I did live in El Chuco for a while back in the days.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 18 2006, 01:23 PM~5994226
> *still got these? anybody?
> *


one more time. also have a 62 impala ss vert and a 57 corvette roadster for sale.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

what do you have left?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Auto Air Colors (all New)

























64 Impala 








70 Monte 








62 Impala








57 Corvette








57 Chevy 









Engines (2) 











PAINT $40. shipped
MODELS $15. each shipped
Engines $4. each shipped


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

just sent you a pm about the stepside man


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 15 2006, 09:47 AM~5970771
> *Compressor with airbrush and hose. $25.+ship
> 
> 
> ...


Interested in compresor with air brush to NYC, can you get me a price and do you take paypal?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

SOLD homie. 

All thats left is the models, engines and paint


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Not pictured but for sale
62 impala ss vert 
57 vette street machine
57 chevy stepside

MODELS $15. SHIPPED



Auto Air Colors $40. shipped




rims $8. shipped


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$15. SHIPPED


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

harbor freight is having a sale first of OCT. They will have those detail guns for 8.99!!! I'm going to pick up three more (i already bought one) lol


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I got the detail gun SypnOnSiZZerB. Thanks for quick shipment.


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

do u have 4 of each rim?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Sep 13 2006, 05:41 PM~6165627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 14 2006, 05:28 AM~6169771
> *No problem homie.
> Yes.
> *



homie do u still have the rag top 62??


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$15 shipped on the models. The corvette (yellow one) has no engine. All others complete.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 14 2006, 08:32 AM~6169775
> *homie do u still have the rag top 62??
> *



yes sir.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 14 2006, 04:37 PM~6173659
> *
> 
> 
> *


how much on the wheels and are all of them full sets?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

all have all 4 wheels. $8. shipped for each


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got my package today, thanks man! :cheesy:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2006, 03:11 AM~6201552
> *got my package today,  thanks man!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: no prob.

you still need some rims?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

This Is WHat I have Left To Sell For Now...

$5 each shipped 










2 sets of these









2 sets of these


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$3. shipped

2 sets of chrome wall


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$3 shipped each


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$4 shipped


























$3 shipped


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$3 shipped


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$15. shipped each




$7 each shipped. Yes i have all 4


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey please let me know how much the speakers are? thanks


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

which ones homie? it says it right above it. Ill make a deal if more than one thing is bought.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 3 2006, 09:13 AM~6294758
> *$15. shipped each
> 
> 
> ...



64 IMPALA SOLD
68 CORVETTE RODSTER (NO ENGINE) $10. SHIPPED
PLYMOUTH PROWLER $12. SHIPPED
74PLYMOUTH CUDA $12. SHIPPED
57 STEPSIDE $12. SHIPPED
57 CORVETTE STREET MACHINE $12. SHIPPED
62 IMPALA SS $12. SHIPPED


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt, everything must go! LoL

I just want to get rid of everything. Make some offers.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

PM me on whats letf!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6122309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$30. on the paint Kustom.

also got all the hoppin hydros stuff for sale. Pick 3 things $10. shipped.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 12 2006, 08:26 AM~6353710
> *$30. on the paint Kustom.
> 
> also got all the hoppin hydros stuff for sale. Pick 3 things $10. shipped.
> *


I like those hoppin hydros knock offs.Still have the paint?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

yep


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

let me see if i can get some cash.What are the colors again?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 12 2006, 10:35 AM~6353767
> *let me see if i can get some cash.What are the colors again?
> *



Candy Purple
Candy Apple Red
Candy Emerald Green
Candy Bright Blue
Aluminum Base
Metallic Gold


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

$5 shipped on the hoppin hydros

$6. shipped on the other rims














2 sets of these









2 sets of these


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ANY 3 things $10. shipped


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

is it pick 3 for 10 for hh wheels too?

Cuz I need both sets of wires and I'll take a set of supremes too.

So this one 









this one








and this one









PM me, I dont expect you to include all the shipping to canada, so let me know what you want.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

bro matter afact hold the 62 rag and the 57 stepside for me and i'll send you the payment this week :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt

also have this built 67. $13. shipped


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 12 2006, 04:24 PM~6356185
> *is it pick 3 for 10 for hh wheels too?
> 
> Cuz I need both sets of wires and I'll take a set of supremes too.
> ...



sold


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

you still got the paint homie?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 17 2006, 10:02 AM~6384514
> *you still got the paint homie?
> *


yea man


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 17 2006, 07:52 AM~6384760
> *yea man
> *


PM sent


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Some more shots of the 67


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im really feelin that color bro! Great job!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Still have the '62 Impala conv.?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 17 2006, 10:18 PM~6389276
> *Still have the '62 Impala conv.?
> *



sorry homie. zfelix is grabbing that


----------



## my64imp (Nov 24, 2005)

what all up for sale post


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

search...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB+Oct 12 2006, 12:52 PM~6354770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 5 2006, 10:23 AM~6310841
> *64 IMPALA SOLD
> 68 CORVETTE RODSTER (NO ENGINE) $10. SHIPPED
> PLYMOUTH PROWLER $12. SHIPPED
> ...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 18 2006, 04:30 AM~6392119
> *sorry homie. zfelix is grabbing that
> *


_*did Felix grab the '62 conv?*_


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 1 2006, 01:39 PM~6485872
> *did Felix grab the '62 conv?
> *



Yeap =]


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Felix grabbed the 62 and 57 truck

WHAT I HAVE LEFT:

Prowler (snap kit) $10. shipped

Cuda (snap kit) $10. shipped

Vette Street Machine $12. shipped

Vette 68 (missing engine) $9. shipped

Hoppin Hydro Stuff (pick 3, $10. shipped)

OG rims (chrome or gold)(w/ or w/o tires) $5. shipped each

Built 67 $13. shipped


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey bro can you hold a chrome OG rims with tires and a trim to fit tonnel cover for me?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 1 2006, 06:54 PM~6486623
> *Hey bro can you hold a chrome OG rims with tires and a trim to fit tonnel cover for me?
> *


yea, till when??


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

next week. is that ok?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT

for a great seller. Got my paints homie thanks for quick shipping.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+Nov 2 2006, 02:32 PM~6491704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Homie.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

do you still have the wheels for sale? I like the crager looking wheels--and the bbs looking wheels also. If you do have any left lemme know


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 21 2006, 12:46 PM~6610420
> *do you still have the wheels for sale?  I like the crager looking wheels--and the bbs looking wheels also.  If you do have any left lemme know
> *



Yes Sir, What Do You Need.

Gold Or Chrome cragers and how many?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

What rims do you have left? And how much per set?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

2 sets of these









2 sets of these


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Hoppin Hydro Stuff & Rims

Pick 4 things $10. shipped

Other Rims 

$5. shipped each

Make offers otherwise. I just want to get rid of it all.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

How much for the ashtrey and the roach in it shipped? uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ooohhh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 11 2006, 10:52 AM~6739921
> *How much for the ashtrey and the roach in it shipped? uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LoL....Lowandbeyond already pmed me about it. 

Sorry friend, first come first serve. hahahaahaha :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

how much for just the center consol?? :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

NO FAIR!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Dec 11 2006, 11:39 AM~6740140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got more. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and how much would shipping be?? to 89032


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 11 2006, 11:50 AM~6740197
> *and how much would shipping be?? to 89032
> *


send me 2 bucks homie. i got you


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Got any chrome supreemes left?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 11 2006, 09:19 AM~6740701
> *send me 2 bucks homie. i got you
> *



aight koo i got your addy already i'll send it out in the mornin Thanks!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

how much for just the chrome hoppin hydros rims? i am intrested in those and 2 sets of the other rims. (and to prove i read the topic!) I know you have prices listed but i dont want 4 hoppin hydro things.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 13 2006, 01:03 AM~6751452
> *how much for just the chrome hoppin hydros rims? i am intrested in those and 2 sets of the other rims. (and to prove i read the topic!) I know you have prices listed but i dont want 4 hoppin hydro things.
> *



the supremes or the wires? 

which other irms? the ones on the cardboard?

$12. shipped for all three


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Did you recieve my money order yet?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Day1
Low
in the mail


Felix...pm me your addy


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thanks bro, I was startin to wonder if i addressed it wrong!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Dec 27 2006, 05:25 PM~6837137
> *:thumbsup:  Thanks bro, I was startin to wonder if i addressed it wrong!
> *



No problem homie, let me know when you get it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

do you have any hoppin hydros stuff left?


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

you still got any chrome o.g. blvds w/ tires left


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

> do you have these still
> 2 sets of these
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

This is what I have left. I do have the dark blue carpet as well.(not in the pic)

Let me know if you want anything and Ill shoot you a $$


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

stuff circled is sold.

anything else make offers.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

did you get that shit yet LOW.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

naw, it may have come in today, Slacking on checking the mail box today. It wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 29 2006, 06:31 AM~6852202
> *This is what I have left. I do have the dark blue carpet as well.(not in the pic)
> 
> Let me know if you want anything and Ill shoot you a $$
> ...


how much for all the emblems on the bottom of the pic???


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2006, 05:33 PM~6855569
> *how much for all the emblems on the bottom of the pic???
> *


11 packs $5


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 29 2006, 09:17 PM~6858985
> *11 packs $5
> *


pm me your adress, take cash??? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

DID YOU GET MY MONEY?????


----------

